# Dolphin Super skiff with Mecr 60.



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

What are you current #s Motor Rev with Speed, what are you trying to get out of it? High speed or hole shot?


----------



## silver-streak (Aug 2, 2017)

flyclimber said:


> What are you current #s Motor Rev with Speed, what are you trying to get out of it? High speed or hole shot?
> 
> Im not worried to much about whole shot. Just want to cruise and have some high speed.
> Top rpm is around 5500 or so might get to 30mph.
> Usually cruise around 5000 doing 26/28 depending on load.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Which model Mercury is it? Two or four-stoke? The upper RPM operating range differs by 500-600 rpms typically between the two engines.

And what prop are you running now? Pitch, number of blades, material? More details will help with recommendations.


----------



## silver-streak (Aug 2, 2017)

Zika said:


> Which model Mercury is it? Two or four-stoke? The upper RPM operating range differs by 500-600 rpms typically between the two engines.


Its the new 4-stroke merc 60.
Not the 60R.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm running the same engine currently. Yours should be turning 5900-6000 RPM, depending on prop and load. 

I have a Mercury Trophy Sport stainless four-blade (10 5/8 X 13P) and I top out at 5950 on a BT Mosquito.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Zika what kind of speed you getting with that setup? Thx in advance just curious and I’m debating which 60:70hp I want to buy next


----------

